# Teich mit Corten Stahl



## Berti69 (22. Aug. 2015)

Hallo @All
Möchte dieses Jahr noch mit meinem Teich anfangen und hoffe das ich ziemlich weit komme. Ist ja noch a bissle. Der Teich soll 3x3m groß werden. Tief soll er über 1m sein und Fische sollen auch drin schwimmen. Für Kois denke ich wird er zu klein. An der Seite soll ein Ufergraben mit ca 25cm Breite mit Rasenrandsteinen entstehen und dann in eine Ufer- bzw Sumpfzone übergehen.
Soweit so gut und jetzt kommen meine Fragen oder Probleme.
Wie das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Filter bringen wenn rings herum 50cm Stahl steht.
BA + SK einplanen? Ist das für diese Größe nicht übertrieben?
Pumpe direkt im Teich und dann mit einer Teichdurchführung mit 110KG Rohr in den Filter.


----------



## mitch (22. Aug. 2015)

Berti69 schrieb:


> Wie das Wasser aus dem Teich in den Filter bringen wenn rings herum 50cm Stahl steht.



Hi Berti,

du musst nur 2 Locher in den Stahl schneiden und je einen Flansch einbauen - Ablauf/ Einlauf oder Skimmer. und notfalls das 2  einfach nur mit einem Stopfen zumachen.
BA würde ich gleich mit einbauen - später ärgert man sich - "hätte hätte fahrradkette"   also lieber alles gleich machen


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2015)

kommt da dann noch Folie rein?

LG René


----------



## Berti69 (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ihr
@ mitch 
Bei einer Teich größe von ca 4-5 m³ ist da ein BA und SK nicht übertrieben (mindest Durchfluß) damit sowas richtig funktioniert. Oder kleinerer Querschnitt der
Rohre ?

@troll20 
Kleiner Scherz  
Wie soll da Wasser drin bleiben? Also Folie kommt da schon rein.


----------



## mitch (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Berti,

klar ist das übertrieben, aber rechne mal was 2 Flansche /  1 Bodenablauf kostet im Vergleich zu der Arbeit die anfällt wenn man das ganze nachrüsten wollte.
Ich würde BA und 2 Flansche einbauen, das Wasser würde ich erstmal über den BA in den Filter leiten. Einen SK kannst du immer noch nachrüsten.

Die flansche immer in 110 mm machen, reduzieren auf 75mm geht dann immer noch.


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2015)

Berti69 schrieb:


> Wie soll da Wasser drin bleiben?


Hät ja sein können das da noch ein boden eingeschweißt wird ? Oder ist das so abwegig?

LG René


----------



## krallowa (24. Aug. 2015)

Sind die Seitenwände jetzt 1m tief in den Boden gerammt, oder wie soll man sich das jetzt vorstellen?


----------



## Berti69 (24. Aug. 2015)

@troll20 
Hätte ja sein können aber das will ich nicht. Sollen ja Fische rein und bei 50cm Tiefe ist das im Winter ein Problem.
@krallowa 
Die Seitenwände sind 50cm hoch.Es ist aber nicht bis ganz oben Wasser im Teich. denke es werden so 10cm unter Oberkante Stal sein. Da muß ich mir noch was einfallen lassen. Dachte eigentlich an einen kleinen Gurt aus Rasenrandsteinen die zwischen Stahl und Teich sind. Das soll dann einen kleinen Ufergraben geben.


----------



## mitch (24. Aug. 2015)

Hi Berti,

was auch gut für die kalte Jahreszeit wäre: den Stahl innen oder außen mit einer dicken Lage > 5cm Styrodur einzupacken - sonst hast du den größten Eiswürfel mit Fischgeschmack.


----------



## krallowa (24. Aug. 2015)

Berti69 schrieb:


> Tief soll er über 1m sein und Fische sollen auch drin schwimmen


Also du lässt jetzt den Stahlkranz stehen und schachtest dann noch knapp 1 m tief aus??
Wie stabilisierst du den Stahlrand damit er sich nicht ins Erdreich drückt, der wiegt doch sicherlich auch einiges.
Willst du dann komplett mit Folie auskleiden, da kannst du ja Folienflansche als Durchführung nehmen.


----------



## Berti69 (24. Aug. 2015)

> Also du lässt jetzt den Stahlkranz stehen und schachtest dann noch knapp 1 m tief aus??


Er soll mindestens 1m tief werden


> Wie stabilisierst du den Stahlrand damit er sich nicht ins Erdreich drückt, der wiegt doch sicherlich auch einiges.


Es sind 3 Bleche mit 4mm Stärke die in den Ecken verschweißt sind und mit Beton fixiert.


> Willst du dann komplett mit Folie auskleiden, da kannst du ja Folienflansche als Durchführung nehmen.


Es wird mit Folie ausgekleidet.
Denke das ich einen BA und einen SK eibauen werde und den Filter in Schwerkraft betreibe werde. Habe heute was von einem Standrohr mit Technik  (luci) gelesen. Hört sich interessant an. Aber genau wurde das nicht beschrieben. Denke das man mit dem Teil dann den Zulauf von BA + SK regeln kann. Der Filter soll ein IBC werden mit TF und anderem Filtermedien. Aber eins nach dem anderen.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (24. Aug. 2015)

Man kann das auch ohne Folie machen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wasserbecken-cortenstahl-mit-goldfischen.42356/

Viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt,

Knut


----------



## rollikoi (30. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

hab mich auch mal für einen Kleinteich aus Cortenstahl interessiert.
Was mir auffiel war das man an diesen Becken keinen Algenbewuchs sah, nach etwas googeln kam dann die Lösung.
Cortenstahl bzw. diese Legierung enthält unter anderem Kupfer und Zink.
Ich denke das macht ihn zur Pflanzen und Fischhälterung eher ungeeignet wenn keine Folie eingelegt wird die den direkten Kontakt zwischen Wasser und Stahl unterbindet.

LG Bernd


----------



## bergi (4. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Bert,
ich hatte auch mal mit Cortenteich geliebäugelt, dann aus Kostengründen erst mal gelassen. Diese Optik finde ich aber nach wie vor sehr schön. Am Landratsamt FFB findet sich eine weiträumige Anlage. Sie ist ca. 50 cm tief, filterlos und mit Goldfischen besiedelt. "Futterlos - Filterlos" passt eigentlich gut zum Cortenteich, der ja mit seiner ruhigen, geradlinigen Ausstrahlung besticht.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Berti69 (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Nach längerer Pause melde ich mal wieder wegen meinem Teichbau. Hat a bissle länger gedauert da es doch noch andere Baustellen im Garten gab. Bin zur Zeit am graben. Jetzt möchte ich einen BA einbauen. Ob ich zusätzlich einen RSK oder WSK weiß ich noch nicht da der Teich vom Volumen her nicht sehr groß wird. Wenn ich auf 4 -5 m³ Inhalt komme wird das viel sein. Ein  Schwerkraftfilter soll es werden mit TF. Was meint Ihr dazu ? Wenn ich ne 6000 L/h Pumpe nehme komme ich da überhaupt hin mit dem Flow für BA und RSK / WSK. Welchen BA könnt Ihr empfehlen und wie baue ich den ein. Danke
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Berti69 (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo
bin jetzt am  verlegen von Bodenablauf und Rohrskimmer Leitungen. Was für Abdichtmaterial muß bzw kann ich verwenden, wenn ich den BA mit einem KG Rohr verbinden möchte. Was für eine Teichfolie könnt Ihr empfehlen PVC oder EPDM. Danke


----------



## Michael H (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Da gibt es wie immer viele Möglichkeiten . Der eine Schwört auf Innotec den andere nimmt PVC Tangit Kleber und der nächste nimmt wieder was anderes .

Ich hab bei mit Tangit genommen ( 2 Jahre ) und bis Heute alles Dicht . Ist wie immer eine Glaubensfrage .

Bei der Folie ist das nicht anders . Kommt auch immer auf deinen Geldbeutel bzw. deine Cheffin an .


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo Berti,

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=sikaflex+221



Berti69 schrieb:


> Was für eine Teichfolie könnt Ihr empfehlen PVC oder EPDM


wenn die Folie für den eckigen Teich ist würde ich EPDM (UV unempfindlich) nehmen da ja der Rand ringsum sichtbar bleibt, ansonsten PVC (es gibt ja auch die Ufermatten zum Rand abdecken)


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2016)

Nimm Tangit und vorher Tangit Reiniger. Tangit löst PVC an und verbindet dann auch die Materialien richtig. Innotec ist ähnlich wie Silikon und dichtet "nur" ab. Ich selber habe auch Tangit genommen auf Empfehlung hin damit lies sich gut arbeiten. Langzeiterfahrung habe ich aber noch nicht.

PVC Folie wenn das Budget geschont werden soll und EPDM wenn man den Mittelklassewagen haben möchte.


----------



## tosa (6. Juli 2016)

Berti69 schrieb:


> Hallo
> bin jetzt am  verlegen von Bodenablauf und Rohrskimmer Leitungen. Was für Abdichtmaterial muß bzw kann ich verwenden, wenn ich den BA mit einem KG Rohr verbinden möchte. Was für eine Teichfolie könnt Ihr empfehlen PVC oder EPDM. Danke



Für diese Stelle immer tangit!


----------



## Berti69 (6. Juli 2016)

Das ging jetzt aber schnell mit den Antworten. Kann ich den normalen tangit PVC Kleber aus der Tube nehmen, oder muß es ein spezieller sein ? Brauche ich noch einen Reiniger ? Die Winkel und KG Rohre werden ja dann auch nur gesteckt und nicht geklebt ?


----------



## Michael H (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Ja , kannste auch den auss'er Tube nehmen . Gibt extra Tangit Reiniger .
Und ja der Rest deiner Rohre werden ganz normal gesteckt .

P.S... Sauber Arbeiten ist von Vorteil . Ist ne blöde Ecke wenn da was Undicht ist ....


----------



## Berti69 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo 
hier ein paar Bilder zum Fortschritt des Teiches
  
Bodenablauf setzen und Dichtheit testen
  
ausgelegt mit Vlies 500gr
  
Folie und schon Wasser drin zum glätten
  
Sammelrohr aber dazu später mehr.

Jetzt kommen noch Steine rein. Die Seiten werden noch mit Ufermatten ausgelegt. Dann Teichpflanzen. Woher bekommen wenn Baumärkte fast leer haben bzw nichts mehr haben. Uferpflanzen und Flachwasserpflanzen benötige ich. Danke


----------



## mitch (24. Juli 2016)

Berti69 schrieb:


> Dann Teichpflanzen. Woher bekommen wenn Baumärkte fast leer haben bzw nichts mehr haben.


da mal probieren ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/flohmarkt.86/


----------



## Berti69 (24. Juli 2016)

@ mitch
Da habe ich auch schon geschaut. aber alle so weit weg. PLZ 785..
Danke


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (25. Juli 2016)

Schau mal auf die Werbebanner auf der Startseite.
Ich habe schon bei NG und Werner (Nyphaion) bestellt. 
Kann ich wirklich empfehlen.
Auch mit dem Versand ist in der Regel kein Problem.

Grüße, Knut


----------

